# Some Sayas I made



## BJE1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Here are some saya that I just got done making.


























Saya and re handled to hidden tang western to match.


----------



## Anton (Aug 5, 2018)

That's my Burke's little brother... 
Beautiful work


----------



## valgard (Aug 5, 2018)

some very nice work there


----------



## Gjackson98 (Aug 5, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jville (Aug 5, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> Beautiful!


+1


----------



## Midsummer (Aug 5, 2018)

Outstanding wood choices! Very pretty


----------



## nakneker (Aug 5, 2018)

Geezz, those are gorgeous.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 5, 2018)

Beautiful work!


----------



## daveb (Aug 6, 2018)

Byron has just been approved as a hobbyist craftsman here. Look for more of his work and his contact info in the "Show Your Work" sub-forum. Congrats!


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank you to everyone for the kind words!


----------



## Moooza (Aug 6, 2018)

Beautiful wood! What sort of wood did you use and how did you finish them?


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Moooza, what picture for the wood type are you referring to? As far as finishing sand up to 1000 grit fill the pores, sand back to 500 grit then multiple coats of finishing oil, let dry for a few days after last coat and buff.


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Anton,that actually is not your Burke’s little brother it is a custom I made with sheep horn handle.


----------



## bkultra (Aug 7, 2018)

Very nice and I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Anton (Aug 7, 2018)

BJE1 said:


> Anton,that actually is not your Burke’s little brother it is a custom I made with sheep horn handle.


you made that handle?


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Anton said:


> you made that handle?



Anton, 
Yes I did. I actually made the whole knife and saya.


----------

